# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Algarrobo posadero

## perdiguera

Junto a la terraza de mi casa hay un algarrobo medio muerto en el que se posan diferentes aves.

Una pareja de urracas

----------

embalses al 100% (03-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (03-oct-2016),frfmfrfm (03-oct-2016),Los terrines (03-oct-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Sigo, antes solo me ha dejado poner una imagen.

Un progenitor y su cría, no sé qué son.



La cría



Un mirlo, creo.

----------

embalses al 100% (03-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (03-oct-2016),frfmfrfm (03-oct-2016),Los terrines (03-oct-2016),willi (03-oct-2016)

----------

